# Website advice/input please?



## car-tats.net (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, so I just started *trying to build an e-commerce site for my fledgling decal business, and would greatly appreciate any advice as to whether I am doing anything wrong, right, or am going in the wrong direction completely  

Please, any suggestions of how to better the site, tips, or any input whatsoever would be helpful! 

Thank you in advance...


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

I looked at your website. I am using Firefox. My resolution is at 1024 and yet I still get a scroll bar at the bottom. This is bad.

Your welcome thing that says currently in construction keeps moving back and forth. Why? Just add a few pictures so the thing works.

You don't have any text on the home page. This is bad for SEO purposes. You may want to read this article about search engines and what's important - http://pagebuzz.com/seo.html.

I do like the color and textures that you used. The red splotch overshadows the name of your business. You also have a lot of space in between the text at the top. Add more text or move up your white box because otherwise it's just wasted space where you're forcing people to scroll down for no reason. Less scrolling people is better for you.

Your pages took a long time to load for me (5-8 seconds).

The text on your About page is WAY too small. People with glasses will hate you. Also, the About crosses over the bottom line rather than staying in the bar. The about text should be about you, otherwise you should get rid of it... particularly since you're asking people to review what you've done.

Hope some of this helps


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I think you have a good looking site started! keep moving forward!


----------



## car-tats.net (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, it was useful advice  The site is fitting fine on my firefox, but i will work on that. I will eventually be adding pics to the carousel on the main page, I just haven't gotten around to it yet. I also haven't done anything with the About page yet  

I'm not sure about what to do with the loading time. Thanks for the input though!


----------



## Rance (Apr 27, 2010)

I like it man. Nice work on background. 

Are you up as far as stickers go? I need one for my back window.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

On your TOS page, it looks like the header isn't aligned correctly.

I saw no problems with your text size or page size unlike hostingdiva.

Mainly, work on your amount of content, then I'll reassess.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Why are there no pictures of cars? It takes 3-4 clicks before I can see any product. 
That logo is the worst ever! 3 fonts in one web address? 2 wings, different, and too small. 

Your buyers are car guys, probably young ones... It looks like a clip art website. Show them how cool the design will make their car look. And do it on the first page!


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Couple things here:

First the name is super catchy......Being a car guy myself and have been in a number of car clubs (tunner not classic) I like what your doing.

Something I think you could add that would be helpfull would be a video of how to apply. I have applied so many different types of car decals it's not funny but it could help someone out along with the directions.

Color chart is not done and has nothing in it.

Another item that might help would be a gallery of your work after applied.


Other then that I really like the background


----------



## car-tats.net (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, I haven't added much content yet, I just wanted to make sure I was headed in the right direction before moving on  Again thanks for the input.


----------



## car-tats.net (Mar 18, 2010)

@ Rance: Yeah, I can make stickers and everything, and have like 1000 designs that I haven't gotten around to uploading yet  What do you need?


----------



## car-tats.net (Mar 18, 2010)

@Glenn: Thanks for the input... I am *trying to work on a better logo, and like I said i just started on the website and business, so I haven't gotten any pictures of anything yet. On the front page, I am planning on putting up pics of some samples on cars, I just haven't gotten around to it yet. By no means is this a "polished" site yet, it is very much a work in progress. 

@chris: Thanks, I thought it was a catchy name too, it was hard to get a domain name for it. I haven't done the color chart yet (this is a work in progress  ) I'm not really "in business" yet, so i don't have much wokr to put in a gallery, but I hope to start gathering pictures soon. I want to make a application video, and I heard that it was good for search engine optimization too, but I have to get my video camera repaired first. 



This is very early in the process of building the site and business, so please forgive the lack of content, etc, I promise it WILL eventually be there!


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

Wordpress with the E-commerce script huh? Definitely not a bad choice 

All the others before me offered some great advice so I'm not going to repeat it.

1 thing that I would change (if it was me) is your font options. Some of those look like they'd be a pain in the neck to weed. While I understand that you're trying to offer as many options as you can I would still narrow down my options to fewer fonts with cleaner lines.


----------



## car-tats.net (Mar 18, 2010)

@carlos Yeah I was thinking of doing that...I had a few small jobs doing some of the more tedious fonts, and it wasn't fun...


----------

